
Comparing 3 open source databases: PostgreSQL, MariaDB, and SQLite - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/19/1/open-source-databases
======
boshomi
> While its community support is very good, PostgreSQL's core documentation
> could be improved.

hm... I'm thankful for PostgreSQL's high quality documentation.

